# S&w 4044



## Run2424 (Mar 13, 2012)

Picked up the S&W 4044 at okc gun show. Dont know much about it other than it was made in 91-92 and DAO. Any more info would help... THANKS


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

S&W 3rd gen pistol in .40 cal built like a tank and handles the round extremely well CDNN had some used mags for it I believe for a good price.....its a keeper and if true to form the trigger is butter smooth.....shoot the hell out of it and keep it locked up and never sell it ......JJ


----------



## Run2424 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info,it is a keeper.It has after market PAC grips on.Shoots as good as the day it was born. Again thanks


----------

